# 10" miter saw



## fred430 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and was hoping for some advice on purchasing a miter saw. I'm by no means an experienced woodworker but I have plans to start finishing off my basement soon. I'll be mostly using it for some general framework and also trim work, possibly a deck in the future. After reading a lot of reviews and talking to some friends I was thinking of getting a 10" miter saw just for the fact that it's lighter weight and it's not exactly anything I'll be using everyday. I don't want to get anything too cheap but doesn't need to be state of the art either. A laser would be nice too but I've read that most aren't either reliable or actually show up well enough to be worthwhile. Almost all the 10" miter saws I've looked at seem to be slide saws which is more than I was hoping to spend. I'm hoping or willing to spend between $275 - $325. Any suggestions as far as, "This saw would be good for you", or just things I should look for would be appreciated. Thanks all. 

Fred


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*get any electric saw!*

I am in the process of framing my basement and am using a hand saw.
(Yes, go ahead, I know what you are thinking, I'm nuts) :yes: 

But I don't think I can handle that hand saw any longer.

I think I will be purchasing a circular saw for my studs, soon, VERY SOON. 

I say go ahead and purchase your saw. 
You will not regret it.


----------



## Canexpat (Sep 29, 2006)

You seem to have done some research. For what it's worth I've got a DeWalt 306 which I don't have any complaints about. I was looking at this particular model and found a pricing mistake between Lowe's and HD. I held HD to their 10% offer. When I got home and opened the box I found an orbital sander bundled for free with the saw. So I made out like a bandit. Two years with steady use and no complaints.

I have several Bosch tools I'm very happy with.

And every time I look at power tools I'm drawn to Hitachi. I think some of their futuristic designs are actually ugly but what a warranty! 5 years! I have one Hitachi tool...a 41/2" grinder which has performed very well.

Good Luck

Canexpat


----------



## North Country (Nov 5, 2006)

We use a 12" Dewalt Chop Saw for framing and deck lumber and a 10" Rigid Chop Saw for Trim/ 3/4" boards. The 10" saw may suit your needs, however, a circular saw would do just as well. On most framing, we use mostly the circular saw. Hope this helps.


----------



## OldDog (Nov 8, 2006)

*Miters*

I have a Makita that I have used for years.

If I were in the market today I would buy a compound saw.


----------



## wolffhomerepair (Oct 25, 2006)

I started with a 10" Delta compound miter many years ago. For the $100ish it costs it is well worth it. It does not have all the high end bells and whistles but it works well and for the work you are discribing it may fit what you need. If you are looking for higher end I recommend the Makita sliding compound miter. This is my every day saw now and I love it. Easy to use and set up and accurate. Of course you would be paying more in the $500 range for one.


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

*DeWalt*

Hi,
I have a 10" Radial saw, 7" circular, a saw table, and a DW703 10" miter saw. having used all these tools for cutting wood various ways over the year, I'd say the most decent for you and your project would be the Dewalt 10" compound miter saw. Its only about $200 now, maybe even cheaper, the saw has plenty of power, especially for a homeowner with interemittent demands on the tool, it is lightweight, and if the majority of what your doing is cutting longer board down as in framing, or decking, most jobs will be handled by this saw.

Of course there will be other times and other cuts that it wont be able to do, but no one tool is the answer to all the needs of every project, so, that said....this saw, is a good starting point for you, in my opinion.

good luck!

joe


----------

